# Game 62: Official Houston @ Sacramento GAME THREAD. 3/13. 2:30 CST.



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *@* 

*Houston Rockets (36-25) @ Sacramento Kings (39-24)
Arco Arena, Sunday March 13, 2005
12:30 PT, ABC *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Yao Ming/Juwan Howard/Tracy McGrady/Bob Sura/David Wesley 





































Brian Skinner/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Kings board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm putting Skinner at C since we don't know yet if Miller will be able to play. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 108*
Rockets 104

*Peja 29pts*
Tmac 37pts


This is going to be a great game. 

Two great teams going at it. :yes:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

rox will be on an energy serge frm last gm and will win comfitirbly and yao will have a lot of confidence so he will produce alot or good numbers and tmac will shine.

rox 110
kings103


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Geez,ur kings was murdered by a controversial play in the last secs when kings played against Mavs last time cuz a mavs fan(Theo)made the game thread in ur kings forum.check this 
so plz,delete this,and i am waiting for a rockets fan to make the game thread(i am not so good at english so i can't start a game thread with great decoration and insightful pre-game analysis.).
If rockets lose to kings, DaUnbreakableKinG will be to blame.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i got go english but dont no how to do it if i could i would cause im a proud rox fan :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i got go english but dont no how to do it if i could i would cause im a proud rox fan :biggrin:


maybe i am better then u at english grammar?:nah::joke:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> maybe i am better then u at english grammar?:nah::joke:


ya i no lol


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings win.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

It should be an easy win for Rockets. No Webb, no Miller, I dont' see how could Rockets lose this one.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i say we can get the 5th seed by cathing up wid kings face themavs in first round beat them and beat suns in second meet the spurs in west finals. this game is important if we win b/c if we catch up to kings wich we can we have great playoff seeding for playoffs with a lil luck we can go far this yr as long as we keep playing like this


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Well...w/o Brad Miller, the Kings lose that extra passing punch they had when they played us(him and Webber,for that matter),so it won't be a hard as it would with Miller. That being said, the Kings IMO are more dangerous w/o Webber, cuz they have free roam to run up and the court than they would with Webber, due to the fact that they had to run most of the offense toward his jump shooting.

Yao should have a pretty good game, along with T-Mac. We have to shoot well, cuz the Kings can go off at times and drop a 120 on ya ***. If the game is close, stopping Kermit the Bibby will be HUGE for us. Kermit is a monster in the clutch, so the defense has to be ready for his onslaught.

I take the Rockets in this one, tie the season series, and tell the Kings that next season will be fun when we see them again.

Rockets 115
Kings 108


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

Rockets will end their embarrassed lost streak in ARCO,but it will be a tough one!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Kings win.


I like how we are clearly the favorites in this game, yet we still get some Haters on here


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Nique21 said:


> I like how we are clearly the favorites in this game, yet we still get some Haters on here


his saying kings win doesn't mean he is a rockets hater,does it?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no its just for some reason non rocket fans always come on our board and make fun or say that wore going to get massacard, why do the rockets have so many enemys what did they do to yall


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

How is that hating? Is this not a thread where people make predictions?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no but there is ur board dnt get me rong u r welcome but alot of people come in talkin trash while we look at the houston boarrd as a place that we feel comftable and we dont have to debate. not realy u but other people come on here talkin stuff


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> no but there is ur board dnt get me rong u r welcome but alot of people come in talkin trash while we look at the houston boarrd as a place that we feel comftable and we dont have to debate. not realy u but other people come on here talkin stuff


man,our game thread was started by a fan of the opposing team,and this thread went more and more weird from the beginning.it just feels different from the usual rockets game thread:meditate:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> man,our game thread was started by a fan of the opposing team,and this thread went more and more weird from the beginning.it just feels different from the usual rockets game thread:meditate:


lol ya :eek8:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> his saying kings win doesn't mean he is a rockets hater,does it?


I mean we just got done beating the Sonics and the Suns by 20, so could you please explain why you think the Kings will win?


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> no but there is ur board dnt get me rong u r welcome but alot of people come in talkin trash while we look at the houston boarrd as a place that we feel comftable and we dont have to debate. not realy u but other people come on here talkin stuff


Well I wasn't debating anything, I was just making a prediction.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes plz express ur opion plz and i sayd it wuznt u but other people u are welcomed here


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> The guy is a Warriors fan and he just came here to say "Kings Win"
> 
> I mean we just got done beating the Sonics and the Suns by 20, so could you please explain why you think the Kings will win?


Why do they even play the season then? Should we just give the Rockets the championship?

1st of all the game is at Arco.

2nd of all the Rockets aren't some unbeatable force. The Kings actually have a better record. 

3rd of all I'm not challenging you team or you as fans. I was just making a prediction. Obviously, I like the chances for my team, just as you do for yours.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes and ur welcomed to do that :cheers:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Why do they even play the season then? Should we just give the Rockets the championship?
> 
> 1st of all the game is at Arco.
> 
> ...


Kings have a better record because they once had Chris Webber getting a Triple Double almost every game, but then you guys traded him for a bunch of scrubs, how much better could the Kings possibly be? Plus the Rockets have gotten much better since the last couple of times we have played you all

Good luck to you guys though, should be a good game


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes lets all be friends lol enjoy the bball game like we should(i sound corny) :clap: :cheers: LMAO


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> Kings have a better record because they once had Chris Webber getting a Triple Double almost every game, but then you guys traded him for a bunch of scrubs, how much better could the Kings possibly be? Plus the Rockets have gotten much better since the last couple of times we have played you all
> 
> Good luck to you guys though, should be a good game


Actually, just glancing at the Standings, I see that the Kings and Rockets are both on 3 game winning streaks, and are both 6-4 in their last 10 games. 

The Kings have gotten better without Webber. Ever hear of addition by subtraction? 

Anyways, I hope you guys realize that I wasn't trying to troll. Good luck on the game, it should be a good one.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Actually, just glancing at the Standings, I see that the Kings and Rockets are both on 3 game winning streaks, and are both 6-4 in their last 10 games.
> 
> The Kings have gotten better without Webber. Ever hear of addition by subtraction?
> 
> Anyways, I hope you guys realize that I wasn't trying to troll. Good luck on the game, it should be a good one.


YES I CONCURE WE ARE BOTH GOOD TEAMS TRYING TO BE CONTENDERS SO U WERE NOT BEING A TROLL BUT THANK U GOO LUCK. BY THE WAY IF WE WIN THIS GAME WE WILL ONLY BE 1 GM BAK FRM 5TH SEED


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Actually, just glancing at the Standings, I see that the Kings and Rockets are both on 3 game winning streaks, and are both 6-4 in their last 10 games.
> 
> The Kings have gotten better without Webber. Ever hear of addition by subtraction?
> 
> Anyways, I hope you guys realize that I wasn't trying to troll. Good luck on the game, it should be a good one.


Well I apologize for underestimating the Kings, I havent seen them play yet without Webber, I just assumed they wouldent be that good without Webber, especially the way he was playing. So I can just insert my foot in my mouth and go on about my buisness

good luck guys :cheers:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

actually some rockets fans including me posted in the kings board saying rockets win,so that's really no big deal.
and is this the first time our game thread went 3 pages long before the game starts? :biggrin: 

have fun,guys,i gotta sleep now,it's 2:50 am here.hope i can get some good news when i get up tomorrow morning.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

u will :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings win Brian Skinner punishes Yao this game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Kings are definitely a different team at Arco, they've won 3 in a row (all at Arco) and before that had lost 3 in a row on the road. The biggest problem we always face against Sacramento is defending the pick and roll; this time JVG might just play through the pick and keep Yao close to the basket like he did in the 2nd half of the Phoenix game. McGrady has trouble guarding players like Peja and Harpring that are always active and coming off of numerous screens... we just have to hope Peja won't get going against us today.

Skinner will try his best to push Yao around, and is capable of doing so, but Yao has been playing too well recently to let someone take him out of his game. I think we'll see a 30 point game from Yao.

Houston 112
Sacramento 106


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

rockets 98 - kings 85

no brad miller, yao will take over.(although miller doesnt stop yao much anyway)


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

where i live ABC is suppose to be showin the mavs n wolves rite now but they're showin sumthing else, they better be showin the rockets game


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

The game hasn't started, so kind of hard to show it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets shoot well and dominate the boards in the first half. The Kings already have 4 steals, so we need to watch out for their pesky guards. Wesley off to another great start.

Houston 30
Sacramento 24

End of 1


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

JVG keeps Sura on the bench in the 2nd, James is doing a great job off the bench as an offensive juggernaut. He passed up alot of opportunities to get the ball to Yao in the 2nd quarter (Yao took no shots in the 2nd) but has played stellar defense on Bibby, holding him to 7 1st half points.

I wonder how Sura feels about sitting out the 2nd.

Houston 66
Sacramento 52


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

This is the first time I've seen the Rockets since the trades; this is a good basketball team.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

There has been ALOT of Yao promotion the entire game by ABC, and it's come at a great time. A couple months ago Yao's stock was at an all-time low, and this week it has never been higher after he lead the Rockets to huge wins over Seattle and Phoenix. 

I'm loving it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I tell you this Rockets team is going to be great in the playoffs. Wouldn't want to face them. 

They have just as a good as a chance as the Spurs and Mavs of winning the whole thing. :yes:

Yao and Tmac are going to be great in the future. :greatjob:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wesley, James and Barry can't miss today.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

4 in a row! :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Everytime the Kings pulled within 5 or 8, Wesley, Barry and James made critical shots and defensive plays to help us pull away. Yao and McGrady were superb defensively, and the entire team did a great job rotating. The best week of basketball we've played since the Hakeem era.

Mike James with another huge game... interestingly enough Sura did not score in his 21 minutes.

Houston 111
Sacramento 96

Final


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

You guys deserve the win. :clap: 

Fun team to watch indeed. :yes:


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Good game. LOL on Yao's technical. :clap:


----------



## DeadPool (Mar 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great game great win. nice game tmac and yao. i love how yao got tech ahaha


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Good game, entertaining to watch. The rockets had a nationally televised game and actually won when I watched! Yay!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i say we can get the 5th seed by cathing up wid kings face themavs in first round beat them and beat suns in second meet the spurs in west finals. this game is important if we win b/c if we catch up to kings wich we can we have great playoff seeding for playoffs with a lil luck we can go far this yr as long as we keep playing like this


no if you get the 5th sedd you will have to play the spurs not the suns in the 2nd round 

1/8 vs. 4/5

3/6 vs. 2/7


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no i had 6th seed win over sonics wich 1st would play so spurs vs king and rox vs suns


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> no i had 6th seed win over sonics wich 1st would play so spurs vs king and rox vs suns


oh, i see but I think the rockets will pass the kings, now that Brad Miller is out for the season?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

You guys already know what I'm about to say, but I'll say it anyways. Holy cow, your Rockets are on a roll!


G-Force


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Good Win for the Rockets... they look like a true contender... boy that offense + defense is a scary combo..


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hell yeah,great win! and looks the curse of DaUnbreakableKinG didn't work :biggrin: Mike James,Welsley,Barry were incredible guys,unbelivable FGP!

BTW i have written this reply for thousands of times,but everytime i submitted it,my computer froze.that really drove me crazy :curse: i dunno if this time it will work.anyway,i am gonna fix my goddamnit computer now.

Go rockets!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

how bout this one?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> how bout this one?


:laugh: :greatjob:


----------

